
Show HN: Sity – share what you've done with your team and give feedback - dana0550
http://sity.io
======
dana0550
Hi Everyone we recently launched our app Sity. Sity is an app for teams that
allows people to share what they’ve done, give feedback, and track skill
growth. More and more companies today such as Accenture, GE, Adobe, and GAP
are ditching the traditional performance management process. Instead of
waiting a year to give feedback and track employee growth you can see what
your employees/teammates are up to on a daily basis without disrupting with
your workflow. Giving and receiving in the moment feedback has never been more
seamless and action specific. You can also view individual profiles to see
what people have done over time, and tag skills in your own posts/updates that
can be tracked for professional growth and development.

If you would like to try it out or give feedback please feel free to sign up
via this link for HN readers:
[http://team.sity.io/?action=signup&ref=hn](http://team.sity.io/?action=signup&ref=hn)

By using this link you will get a 31 day free trial vs our normal 14 day free
trial.

Thanks for checking it out!

------
fiatjaf
I've always liked the idea of
[https://home.idonethis.com/](https://home.idonethis.com/). It's good to know
there's an alternative, not to say that it is the same thing, but has
something of that, right?

Much better to say what you did than to just hear what you must do.

~~~
dana0550
Yup iDoneThis definitely crossed my mind. I used to be a customer of them at
my last startup.

We do offer public and private feedback on a specific update as well as skills
tags to refer back to complete work by skill.

We wanted to add some additional features but we did not want to overdo it at
launch. We have more plans in the future but we would like some small teams to
try it out and see what they like and dislike. Give it a try and let me know
what you think. dana@sity.io

~~~
fiatjaf
Thank you. I don't a have a team that is able to use this, but I will sure
recommend you whenever I find an opportunity.

------
asimuvPR
Could you post a video of how it works?

~~~
dana0550
Sure thing!

Video 1: Sity Intro Promo Video [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVQW-
HVymtg&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVQW-
HVymtg&feature=youtu.be)

Video 2: Sity App Demo
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3zNsAg0ctI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3zNsAg0ctI)

Sorry if the video production value is not that high. We are currently focused
on the launch and getting paying customers. Once we are a bit more established
we will have some better videos for you.

If you have any questions or would like to try it out feel free to sign up and
reach out dana@sity.io

~~~
asimuvPR
Thank you. I wish you the best of luck with the project.

